# Aufrüsten-8GB Ram sinnvoll?



## Do Berek (27. Juli 2011)

*Aufrüsten-8GB Ram sinnvoll?*

Moin,bin derzeit aufgrund der kellermäßigen Ram-Preise am überlegen ob ich von 4 GB auf 8 GB aufrüste,bloss-lohnt sich das?Gibts abgesehen vom Bild/Videobearbeitungsbereich überhaupt Games oder Programme die derzeit davon profitieren oder reichen 4 GB noch ne Weile?Und wenn schon 8GB,wollt ich mir Riegel von g.Skill holen,gibts einen bemerkenswerten Unterschied zwischen der Ripjaws und der Ripjaws-X Reihe?Für Antworten immer dankbar!!!


----------



## Hood (27. Juli 2011)

*AW: Aufrüsten-8GB Ram sinnvoll?*

Für nur Gamen lohnt es sich kaum. Hängt aber davon ab was du sonst machen willst.
Schnellerer RAM ist Geldverschwendung - den Unterschied merkt keiner.


----------



## der_knoben (27. Juli 2011)

*AW: Aufrüsten-8GB Ram sinnvoll?*

Prinzipiell wird es sich wohl nicht lohnen, da 4GB eigentlich völlig ausreichen.


----------



## i!!m@tic (27. Juli 2011)

*AW: Aufrüsten-8GB Ram sinnvoll?*

Nur für´s Gaming lohnt es sich nicht, wenn du Kodierst oder Photoshop benutzt sieht es anders aus.


----------



## Do Berek (27. Juli 2011)

*AW: Aufrüsten-8GB Ram sinnvoll?*

Na gut,dann müssen 4GB wohl erst mal reichen,wird das Geld wohl inne neue Zockermaus fliessen...Danke!


----------



## Dr Bakterius (27. Juli 2011)

*AW: Aufrüsten-8GB Ram sinnvoll?*

Bisher profitieren nur die wenigsten Games von dem Mehrspeicher. Von den Modellen mit den Kühltürmen würde ich eher Abstand nehmen wegen der Towerkühler die im Weg stehen könnten.


----------



## streetjumper16 (27. Juli 2011)

*AW: Aufrüsten-8GB Ram sinnvoll?*

Habe mal GTA IV, ICQ, Skype, Steam und so auf gehabt und da wahr bei mir die Auslastung bei 50% 
Aber eigentlich sollten 4GB reichen!

Es schadet natürlich nicht, mehr zu haben da die Preise im Moment ja eh sehr niedrig sind


----------



## hulkhardy1 (27. Juli 2011)

*AW: Aufrüsten-8GB Ram sinnvoll?*

Jo stimmt viel bringt es nicht aber bei den momentan unterirdischen Ram Preisen hab ich auch zu geschlagen und auf 8GB erhöht, wer weiß was die Zukunft bringt. Ich mein 35€ für 4GB DDR3 1333MHz Ram sind doch ein Witz. Vor einem Jahr hat das gleiche 120€ gekostet!


----------



## EdeDerSchwede (27. Juli 2011)

*AW: Aufrüsten-8GB Ram sinnvoll?*



hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> Jo stimmt viel bringt es nicht aber bei den momentan unterirdischen Ram Preisen hab ich auch zu geschlagen und auf 8GB erhöht, wer weiß was die Zukunft bringt. Ich mein 35€ für 4GB DDR3 1333MHz Ram sind doch ein Witz. Vor einem Jahr hat das gleiche 120€ gekostet!


 
Da stimme ich Dir zu, bei solchen Preisen muss man zuschlagen. Was man hat, hat man. 
Ich werde jetzt auch noch auf 8GB upgraden.


----------



## JoshuaNRW (28. Juli 2011)

*AW: Aufrüsten-8GB Ram sinnvoll?*

Naja, jetzt 8GB 1333 Ram noch aufrüsten? kommt drauf an was man macht damit, für Games sinnlos, wie lange man sein System benutzen will und wie lange das System noch ausreicht für die Spiele die noch erscheinen.
Ist ein kompliziertes Thema. Ich selber habe auch 8GB aber mal ehrlich, selbst wenn ich die VitualBox mit XP laufen lasse (2GB) und dann noch spiele habe ich immer noch 1,5 - 2 GB frei. Klar Ram ist günstig wie nie zuvor aber man kann sein Geld auch aus dem Fenster schmeißen wenn man nicht genau weiß ob es wirklich nötig ist für sein Bedürfnisse. 

Ach, wo ist das Fenster??


----------



## ad_ (28. Juli 2011)

*AW: Aufrüsten-8GB Ram sinnvoll?*



EdeDerSchwede schrieb:


> Was man hat, hat man.



Bei den Preisen kann man getrost zuschlagen


----------



## stefan.net82 (28. Juli 2011)

*AW: Aufrüsten-8GB Ram sinnvoll?*



ad_ schrieb:


> Bei den Preisen kann man getrost zuschlagen



Allerdings. Bei den aktuellen Preisen hat man ja wenig zu verlieren, wage zu behaupten, dass diese früher oder später wieder ansteigen werden. Mit 8GB im Kasten hast du dann mit letzter Sicherheit genug Arbeitsspeicher fürs Zocken


----------



## debalz (28. Juli 2011)

*AW: Aufrüsten-8GB Ram sinnvoll?*

Steigen eigentlich die Benchmarkergebnisse wenn man mehr RAM hat oder hat das alleine mit den Latenzen zu tun?


----------



## 2fast4uall (28. Juli 2011)

*AW: Aufrüsten-8GB Ram sinnvoll?*

Also ich kodiere sehr viel und habe 8 GB verbaut.
Aber mal angenommen ich steig auf 16 GB....Ich merk doch jetzt nicht den riesen Unterschied oder?


----------



## streetjumper16 (28. Juli 2011)

*AW: Aufrüsten-8GB Ram sinnvoll?*



debalz schrieb:


> Steigen eigentlich die Benchmarkergebnisse wenn man mehr RAM hat oder hat das alleine mit den Latenzen zu tun?




MEhr Ram bringt dir in Benchs nichts  Nur die Latenzen und höherer Takt 

@ 2fast4uall

kommt drauf an wie dein Ram ausgelastet ist! Aber da merkst du eher was wenn der Takt höher ist  und die Latenzen niedriger sind als mit mehr Speicher


----------



## meratheus (28. Juli 2011)

*AW: Aufrüsten-8GB Ram sinnvoll?*

Bei den Preisen aufzurüßten kann ich ebenso nur empfehlen. Es gibt sogar *einige, wenige* Spiele die von 8GB provitieren, Taktfrequnzen > 1333MHz bringen hier keinen spürbaren Leistungsgewinn. Darüber gibt es ja zahlreiche Tests im Netz. Für den Bild/Videobearbeitungsbereich/Kodierung sind nicht nur 8GB empfehlenswert, ebenso Speicher mit hoher Frequenz. Die aktuellen Preise waren Grund genug für mich von 4GB 1600MHz auf 8GB 2000MHz umzurüsten.

@streetjumper du meinst eher niedrigere Latenzen 

MfG Meratheus


----------



## streetjumper16 (28. Juli 2011)

*AW: Aufrüsten-8GB Ram sinnvoll?*



meratheus schrieb:


> @streetjumper du meinst eher niedrigere Latenzen
> 
> MfG Meratheus




Ja ich meine niedrigere Latenzen  Da hab ihc wohl zu schnell geschrieben


----------



## böhser onkel (28. Juli 2011)

Eig bringt es nichts, aber bei den Preisen, da muss man zuschlagen


----------



## streetjumper16 (28. Juli 2011)

*AW: Aufrüsten-8GB Ram sinnvoll?*



böhser onkel schrieb:


> Eig bringt es nichts, aber bei den Preisen, da muss man zuschlagen




Naja bei mir sind bei GTA IV etc. auch oft 50% ausgelastet was heißt das 4GB genutzt werden


----------



## böhser onkel (28. Juli 2011)

Ja Gta 4 und gothic 3 sind eine der wenigen


----------



## streetjumper16 (28. Juli 2011)

*AW: Aufrüsten-8GB Ram sinnvoll?*



böhser onkel schrieb:


> Ja Gta 4 und gothic 3 sind eine der wenigen




Bei denen man froh ist viel Ram zu haben


----------



## TZocker (28. Juli 2011)

*AW: Aufrüsten-8GB Ram sinnvoll?*



Hood schrieb:


> Für nur Gamen lohnt es sich kaum. Hängt aber davon ab was du sonst machen willst.
> Schnellerer RAM ist Geldverschwendung - den Unterschied merkt keiner.


 
Mann merkt wohl ob man nen 200mhz oder nen 900mhz ramm hat. xD

Und 6-8 gb finde ich für sinnvoll da 4 eindeutig zu wenig sind. Ich habe erst ein mal für nen game über 8gb ram verbraucht und das wahr gothic 3 mit com. patch xD das sah dann richtig geil aus. xD 

Fürs Virtualliesieren brauchste ram und wenn du tausende anwendungen gleichzeitig betreiben willst z.b. mehre Games und Browser offen und dabei noch nen Kopiervorgang xD!!! 

Mehr wie 16 gb braucht man zz echt nicht selbst 12 sind ausreichend 4 zuklein und 6-10 würde ich wählen.

Ps. Habe selbst 16 gb ddr3 ram mit 1866 MHZ non oc.xD


----------



## streetjumper16 (28. Juli 2011)

*AW: Aufrüsten-8GB Ram sinnvoll?*



TZocker schrieb:


> Mann merkt wohl ob man nen 200mhz oder nen 900mhz ramm hat. xD
> 
> Und 6-8 gb finde ich für sinnvoll da 4 eindeutig zu wenig sind. Ich habe erst ein mal für nen game über 8gb ram verbraucht und das wahr gothic 3 mit com. patch xD das sah dann richtig geil aus. xD
> 
> ...




Man merkt keinen Unterschied zwischen 1333er und 1866er !! Nur bei Benchs aber beim spielen nie!
Deswegen immer den billigsten Ram nehmen der reicht! 
Und mehr wie 8GB  braucht man auch nicht wenn man spielt!

Bzw. reichen bei den meisten Games eben 4GB !


----------



## TZocker (28. Juli 2011)

*AW: Aufrüsten-8GB Ram sinnvoll?*



streetjumper16 schrieb:


> Man merkt keinen Unterschied zwischen 1333er und 1866er !! Nur bei Benchs aber beim spielen nie!
> Deswegen immer den billigsten Ram nehmen der reicht!
> Und mehr wie 8GB  braucht man auch nicht wenn man spielt!
> 
> Bzw. reichen bei den meisten Games eben 4GB !


 
1333ter hatte ich noch nie nur wenn ich meine Runtertakte lahmen sie ohne ende.


----------



## streetjumper16 (28. Juli 2011)

*AW: Aufrüsten-8GB Ram sinnvoll?*



TZocker schrieb:


> 1333ter hatte ich noch nie nur wenn ich meine Runtertakte lahmen sie ohne ende.




Ich hatte schon 1600er und habe sie verkauft da 1333er keinen Unterschied  machen!


----------



## TZocker (28. Juli 2011)

*AW: Aufrüsten-8GB Ram sinnvoll?*



streetjumper16 schrieb:


> Ich hatte schon 1600er und habe sie verkauft da 1333er keinen Unterschied  machen!


 

Naja mag sein der meinung bin ich eigentlich auch aber Preislich lagen die nicht viel auseiandere. Mein Limet bei Rämmen wahr 150€ da ich so viel für meinen ersten gb ram bezahlt habe (DDR1 ramm) xD


----------



## streetjumper16 (28. Juli 2011)

*AW: Aufrüsten-8GB Ram sinnvoll?*



TZocker schrieb:


> Naja mag sein der meinung bin ich eigentlich auch aber Preislich lagen die nicht viel auseiandere. Mein Limet bei Rämmen wahr 150€ da ich so viel für meinen ersten gb ram bezahlt habe (DDR1 ramm) xD




Ja aber wenn du schon für 50€ 8GB bekommst wiso dann 150€ ausgeben ? Mit den restlichen 100€ kann man sich auch noch was andres dazu kaufen oder einfach sparen!


----------



## GTA 3 (30. Juli 2011)

*AW: Aufrüsten-8GB Ram sinnvoll?*

Ich hatte Steam, GTA IV,Firefox,VLC,MSN,Team Speack und glaub noch einiges mehr und kamm ungefähr auf 5,4 GB Auslastung. 
GTA IV frisst doppelt so viel wie normal, weil ich grad dabei bin viele Texturen in GTA IV in neuere Texturen zu tauschen die hochaufgelöster sind!


----------



## Darkknightrippper (30. Juli 2011)

*AW: Aufrüsten-8GB Ram sinnvoll?*

Ich habe auch zugeschlagen. Jetzt werkeln 4x2GiB Kingston ValueRAM 1333MHz@1470MHz in meinem PC. Für 20€ hat sich das gelohnt, vorallem wenn Minecraft+Bukkit laufen .


----------



## böhser onkel (31. Juli 2011)

Naja 12 Gb find ich jetzt echt übertrieben.

Aber wenn Du meinst, du musst dein Geld zum Fenster rauswerfen

Bitte!
Dann tu es


----------



## PC GAMER (31. Juli 2011)

*AW: Aufrüsten-8GB Ram sinnvoll?*

Bei Battlefield 3 steht_ RAM: 4GB und mehr_ oder nicht???


----------



## streetjumper16 (31. Juli 2011)

*AW: Aufrüsten-8GB Ram sinnvoll?*

Ja da lohnt sich 8GB !!!

Da werden im Multiplayer die Karten nicht vorgerendert sondern das geschiet dann beim 3. Teil alles über den Arbeitsspeicher direkt und nicht wie bei BC2  schon vor dem Start 
Mal gespannt wie sich das her macht


----------



## Joho (1. August 2011)

*AW: Aufrüsten-8GB Ram sinnvoll?*

Jau bin auch gleich mit meinem neuen System mit 8GB eingestiegen, mit der Option auf 16GB. Alleine schon wegen BF3, sollte man im Auge behalten )


----------



## hulkhardy1 (1. August 2011)

*AW: Aufrüsten-8GB Ram sinnvoll?*

Ja da die Frosbite2 Engine 64Bit unterstützt haben die Entwickler die Möglichkeit bei BF3 mehr Ram zu unterstützen und alles was man so hört machen die das auch also von daher!


----------



## böhser onkel (1. August 2011)

Ja 
8 Gb reichen

12 oder mehr ist rausgeworfenes Geld


----------



## hulkhardy1 (1. August 2011)

*AW: Aufrüsten-8GB Ram sinnvoll?*

Das einzige wo es sich lohnt mehr als 8GB Ram ein zu bauen ist bei Videobearbeitung da bringen sogar 16GB was.


----------



## böhser onkel (1. August 2011)

Und bei manchen Games

Wie zb Gothic 3


----------



## axxo (2. August 2011)

*AW: Aufrüsten-8GB Ram sinnvoll?*

Lohnt sich auch wenn man sich Spiele und Anwendungen auf einer Ramdisk installiert, so billig wie Ram heutzutage ist sind so Sätze wie 12 oder 16GB lohnen nicht eigentlich unsinn, wenn man mal den geringen Preisunterschied zu 8Gb betrachtet. Vor allem kann man sich sicher sein, noch in 2-4 Jahren über genug Ram zu verfügen.


----------



## DominikFU (2. August 2011)

*AW: Aufrüsten-8GB Ram sinnvoll?*

wenn du bszw. mit Adobe CS5 lohnt sich es schon auf 8GB oder 16GB aufzurüsten


----------



## streetjumper16 (2. August 2011)

*AW: Aufrüsten-8GB Ram sinnvoll?*



axxo schrieb:


> Lohnt sich auch wenn man sich Spiele und Anwendungen auf einer Ramdisk installiert, so billig wie Ram heutzutage ist sind so Sätze wie 12 oder 16GB lohnen nicht eigentlich unsinn, wenn man mal den geringen Preisunterschied zu 8Gb betrachtet. Vor allem kann man sich sicher sein, noch in 2-4 Jahren über genug Ram zu verfügen.




Und was ist wenn es in 1 Jahr DDR4 geben wird ?
Dann hast du die 16 oder gar 32GB Ram umsonst gekauft!


----------



## böhser onkel (2. August 2011)

Da hat Streetjumper recht.

Ich würd nur soviel kaufen, wie ich auch wirklich brauche


----------

